
Up to 70 Percent of Global Internet Traffic Goes Through Northern Virginia - Umofomia
http://m.nextgov.com/big-data/2016/01/70-percent-global-internet-traffic-goes-through-northern-virginia/124976/
======
meric
You can't knock out the internet with a single nuclear warhead, but you can
seriously damage it.

------
eecks
That is such a high %

